# Help! How can I get rid of ants and rollie pollies?



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

We are renting a townhouse and just moved in. However, ants and rollie pollies are coming in the back door and rollie pollies are coming in the front. How can I naturally get rid of them? Borax?


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

rolly pollies are attacted to dead decaying stuff so if you have mulch or leaves or even a planter pot or some sort of decrative thing-a-ma-bob sitting near the door pull it back some or remove it so they don't have a place to 'live' ... should help some

no ide for the ants


----------



## RebeccaWo (Apr 1, 2008)

For us, ants would invade even if there was a tiny food crumb on the counter. I've learned that there can be no food crumbs anywhere, which is extremely difficult and requires cleaning and vacuuming all of the time. Also, making sure sinks and tubs aren't leaky because in the summer time they're searching for water.

We use chemicals / pesticides to deal with the ants, which isn't everyone's cup of tea. We set Terro Liquid ant traps outside (contains borax), where we notice that they're coming into the house. They eat the liquid and then take it back to their colony, spreading the poison eventually to the queen ant. There's also this stuff called ant chalk, which our landlord gets in China Town. You simply draw a line with the chalk and the ants won't cross the line.

Some natural ant killing methods are peppermint oil and water (mix together and spray it around), baking soda, cinnamon, D-Limonene, cucumber peels, and cayenne pepper.

Good luck!


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I've never tried this, but my Dad says that if you put cornmeal where the ants are coming in it will kill them. He says they take it back to the colony, have a feast and are unable to digest it and die. Good luck!


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Diatomaceous (sp?) earth, works wonders for creepy crawlies and natural and non toxic


----------



## chantald (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Diatomaceous (sp?) earth, works wonders for creepy crawlies and natural and non toxic

Make sure to get the appropriate type of DE as some is quite toxic


----------

